# покой



## PatrickK1

In my dictionary it says this word means "peace". However, I came across it in the definition of another word, and now I'm confused.

"

ВЕЩЕСТВО
 - вид материи, который обладает массой покоя (элементарные частицы, атомы, молекулы и др.)."

It seems the word means "pieces" here...can someone explain/clarify?


----------



## CoolDiamond

*масса покоя* can be translated like *rest mass*

*покой* also means *rest, stillness*


----------



## Q-cumber

*покой* - in physics -  the state of relative immovability, absence of movement

Another meaning - тишина <quietness, noiselessness>.

An obsolete meaning: a living room in a house (palace).

As a matter of fact, покой rather means rest and peace *of mind*.


----------



## jazyk

> *покой* - in physics -  the state of relative immovability, absence of movement


You mean inertia?


----------



## Maroseika

Not exactly. Inertia is a property of the body to stay in rest or in the uniform linear motion until an outside force changes it.


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> It seems the word means "pieces" here...can someone explain/clarify?


Покой - retirement, state of death... when everything is decomposing into pieces.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Kolan, это уж скорее "вечный покой" 

According to physics, a body can be in 2 states: покой and движение (still and moving).


----------



## Q-cumber

jazyk said:


> You mean inertia?



*Inertia* is the "*property* of matter" ... *покой* is the *state* of rest.


> *инерция*
> ж.
> 1) а) Свойство тел сохранять состояние покоя или движения, пока какая-л. внешняя сила не выведет их из такого состояния; инертность.


----------



## Kolan

ulenspiegel said:


> kolan, это уж скорее "вечный покой"
> 
> according to physics, a body can be in 2 states: покой and движение (still and moving).


Согласно классической термодинамике, покой и является вечным, хотя, как мы понимаем, недостижимым состоянием.


----------



## Dmitry_86

PatrickK1 said:


> In my dictionary it says this word means "peace". However, I came across it in the definition of another word, and now I'm confused.
> 
> "
> 
> ВЕЩЕСТВО
> - вид материи, который обладает массой покоя (элементарные частицы, атомы, молекулы и др.)."
> 
> It seems the word means "pieces" here...can someone explain/clarify?


 

The word "peace" means the situation in a country, in a city, in the world, in any place inhabited by people where there are no wars, armed conflicts or any other sort of rivalry and resistance. People live in* peace* and harmony. Besides, if, for example, two families have quarelling with each other for some reason for quite a long period of time and they finally have made a compromise and established friendly or neutral relationships between each other they have made *peace*. The translation here is "мир", "*покой*", "согласие".

Regarding your suggestion about the connection with physics, it exists: a body is at rest (remains at rest) if no external force acts upon it or the resultant force is equal to zero. We say that "Тело находится/остается в состоянии *покоя*", i.e. it does not move and stands still. 

The Russian collocation "масса* покоя*" appeared in physics as soon as Einstein made his striking discoveries which were later united under the name of "Relativity theory". He showed that the mass (and some other body's parameters) change when the velocity of this body exceeds some limit and becomes very close to the speed of light. Then the mass of a body is not equal to that in the state of rest and may be calculated via special formulas. Thus, the collocation "масса* покоя*" means the mass of any object provided that its speed is nonrelativistic. For example, we all possess the "масса *покоя*".


----------



## Slavianophil

The Multitran online dictionary translates this expression in English as follows: zero mass, rest mass, zero rest mass, mass at rest, and stationary mass. 

Choose what you like!


----------



## Q-cumber

PatrickK1 said:


> ВЕЩЕСТВО
> - вид материи, который обладает массой покоя (элементарные частицы, атомы, молекулы и др.)."
> 
> It seems the word means "pieces" here...can someone explain/clarify?



Getting back to the original question: most of the particles have some rest mass (массу покоя). They can be theoretically "weighed" even in a hypothetical stationary state.  They have mass and that's why they are "material".     Photon, for instance, as an elementary particle of light, has zero "weight" if he doesn't move (which is not possible on practice, but anyway). However .  That's why photon (light) isn't material, even though moving photons have non-zero mass. 
   From the standpoint of common sense ghosts & angels aren't material, because we can't weigh'em.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> that's why photon (light) isn't material, even though moving photons have non-zero mass.


Отсутствие массы не означает, что вещь нематериальна. Просто в покое фотон не существует. (Зато его можно ощутить макроскопически в опытах по давлению света). Это, конечно, парадокс, но так устроена атомная физика.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Отсутствие массы не означает, что вещь нематериальна. Просто в покое фотон не существует. (Зато его можно ощутить макроскопически в опытах по давлению света). Это, конечно, парадокс, но так устроена атомная физика.



Понятно, что не существует. Но даже у движущегося фотона нет, так сказать, "постоянной составляющей" массы. Если бы у фотона был "собственный (не кинетический) вес", его бы невозможно было разогнать до скорости света.  Тут всё-таки имеются некоторые терминологические нюансы: слово "нематериальный" имеет несколько значений, в частности:
1. Не связанный с материей (веществом). 
2. Духовный <ghostly>, не реальный.

Фотон скорее всего реален (если физики здесь не ошибаются), но он не материален в первом значении этого слова....


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Понятно, что не существует. Но даже у движущегося фотона нет, так сказать, "постоянной составляющей" массы. Если бы у фотона был "собственный (не кинетический) вес", его бы невозможно было разогнать до скорости света.  Тут всё-таки имеются некоторые терминологические нюансы: слово "нематериальный" имеет несколько значений, в частности:
> 1. Не связанный с материей (веществом).
> 2. Духовный <ghostly>, не реальный.
> 
> Фотон скорее всего реален (если физики здесь не ошибаются), но он не материален в первом значении этого слова....


*Фотон*, вообще-то - понятие корпускулярное (т.е., *телесное*, если буквально с латыни), и фотоны даже можно считать поштучно в экспериментах (квантованность материи). Однако это далеко не всё. Будучи одновременно волновой функцией, каждый фотон, подобно духу божию, распределён во всём неограниченном пространстве, и это заставляет крепко задуматься лингвистов. Причина - фундаментальная: квантово-волновой дуализм словами человеческого языка объяснить невозможно, надо вникать в формулы.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Причина - фундаментальная: квантово-волновой дуализм словами человеческого языка объяснить невозможно, надо вникать в формулы.



Я думаю, такая задача сейчас не стоит. *PatrickK1* просто хотел разобраться с приведённым определением понятия "вещество". Насколько это определенние верно - уже не столь важно.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Я думаю, такая задача сейчас не стоит. *patrickk1* просто хотеля разобраться с приведённым определением понятия "вещество". Насколько это определенние верно - уже не столь важно.


Без физической сущности это просто набор слов, а не определение. Тем более, если слово *покой* используется в научном смысле (к тому же и покоя-то на атомном уровне реально никакого, по сути, нет и быть не может: *покой* - это только теоретичнская абстракция).


----------

